# General Myndoras Odon, Holy $#(@!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok so anyone else read the rules for this guy??? there crazy! 3 orders a turn,Reroll stealing Int And Not bad weapons for 115pts.....General Myndoras Odon.....The new Eldrad? Because Imperial Guard needed more love......:shok: OH he also comes with the token command squad free.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

That's FW for you. I still think he is relatively weak for his point cost (T3, 4/5+?) but he is better than Creed in terms of leadership and getting HS soldiers to obey his bidding.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Archaon18 said:


> That's FW for you. I still think he is relatively weak for his point cost (T3, 4/5+?) but he is better than Creed in terms of leadership and getting HS soldiers to obey his bidding.


True, He is pretty cool though for Ticking off opponents lol! Now to figure out if he is worth it....And if DKOK get the same Order stuff normal guard do....


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I think DKoK don't have orders, as they follow the 4th ed Guard style, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

His command squad is lacking a medic as well. He is alright but I would prefer creed since he can operate at a longer distance and be more safe whilst doing so. Myndoras works better in a mech/armoured company style list.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I think DKoK don't have orders, as they follow the 4th ed Guard style, but I could be wrong.


They've since been updated to use Orders. And combined squads.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> They've since been updated to use Orders. And combined squads.


Yet they still don't get heavy weapons in infantry  (Do they??? lol)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> Yet they still don't get heavy weapons in infantry  (Do they??? lol)


Do you mean Heavy Weapons Teams in the Platoons? Yes. And those have the ability to do Combined Squads as well.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> Do you mean Heavy Weapons Teams in the Platoons? Yes. And those have the ability to do Combined Squads as well.


...where is this Update? lol


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Hes good, but not amazing.

ive written a list with him and creed in just for maximum orders in a what i call a 'boot storm' list, just because of the sheer amount of infantry 

200 guardsmen! yeeeey!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> ...where is this Update? lol


I'll have to ask my friend which book it is. I got a chance to flip through it but never looked at the cover so I'm not 100% of that yet.

EDIT: Good news everyone! I found the free copy of the rules that are online via the Forgeworld site. I'm pretty sure these are the most recent Krieg Rules, at the very least they're the most recent free ones.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/k/kreig.pdf

Turns out I could find it via Google. I was just trying to see if I could figure out which book it was, but the pdf was the #1 result.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

FW are lazy, they don't actually remove the links unless in the event of accidental rumour leaks.

Krieg Update - http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/k/kreig.pdf
Armoured Battlegroup Update - http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/i/IA1update28AUG.pdf


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> FW are lazy, they don't actually remove the links unless in the event of accidental rumour leaks.
> 
> Krieg Update - http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/k/kreig.pdf
> Armoured Battlegroup Update - http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/i/IA1update28AUG.pdf


Does it still count as a ninja'd if someone ninjas your edit?

Either way good find Vaz.


----------

